# Glue down carpet removal



## Rugkicker

*New tool*

they now make a tool that holds a blade just so on a pole.its held in place at a 45 degree angle and rest in a slotted pointed steel pin. poke the pin under the carpet and push..the carpet is cut..the blade sticks upward and cuts from the bottom up as the steel tip pushes the carpet up as you push it forward.Not sure who makes it but it works well. no more on your knees with a knife changing blades every twenty feet. you can do maybe up to a hundred yards at a foot wide with one side of one blade. no bull. only thing is sometimes when you get those real thick big notched trowels that leave lots of glue the pin tends to get ..gummed up and it gets kinda hard to push at times.One job I couldnt even use it because of that. One might try spraying silicone on the tip and blade after each cut..this may help. dont know havent tried it yet on that tool. One more thing..I know I have seen advertisements in magazines for chemicals to break down the glue.Have fun out there and stay safe.

Rugkicker


----------



## kodiak_island

pullllllllllll


----------



## Zack

*Glue Removal*

Remove the glue many of ways. 

Floor Stripper and Scraper
Tile Scrapper
Grinder


----------



## ncor

beans
get it at ace hardware
removes adhesives for carpet, linoleum even tried removing mastic once


----------



## FLOORING GURU

*The Rip Up From Hell!!*

I remember having about 9,000 square feet of carpet that was on top of asphalt tile with subfloor that all had to come out. The worst part about it was that one the job started at 9 pm every night and two it was an atrium and there was a ledge about 2 feet past the railing that had to get done as well. That meant you had to climb over the rail and rip this stuff up with all your might and do it delicately enough so that you don’t fall backwards ounce it gives. I can think of a couple times off hand when I was so close to falling down 9 stories only having a nylon rope tied around my waist, probably would have broke me in two If I did fall! I specifically remember crying my eyes out literally in the middle of the job about 3 nights in. I was pouring sweat my hands were cut up bruised and bleeding and I just lost it right in the middle of one of the hallways. I was 19 at the time and I was working for my dad, he was paying me 75 dollars to work 10 hours from 9pm to 7am. That by far was one of the worst jobs I can remember in 16 years of doing flooring, cheapest paid too!!


----------



## pacontractor

747 said:


> I pulled up the carpet in my den which is a cement floor underneath last year before lowes came in to put down new. The carpet pulled right up. The pad was a different story. It had to be scrapped up. But not a problem had a poll scrapper in the garage. Took about a hour. When they installed new they went through several cans of this spray stuff over cement to hold the pad down. It wasn't that bad of a job. Once i got it all up. Just went over cement floor with shop vac. Then den use to be a one car garage attached to the house.
> 
> ps the den is like 24 long by 16 wide.


I had a similar issue - It was easier than expected as well. Mine was a porch with indoor/outdoor and padded backing that was stuck. I skipped the glue for the reinsall and it was fine after a little binding on the edges to prevent fraying.


----------



## Double-A

http://www.installertools.com/cgi-bin/INTstore.pl?user_action=detail&catalogno=55-71

Best type of tool I've seen for pulling up old glue down carpet.


----------



## mdshunk

This is timely. I went to look at some work on the way home, and they were using what appeared to be a terrazzo grinder or oversized floor buffer to remove the leftover glue. I have no idea what was on the underside of the machine. I don't know if it was stones or a pad. Perhaps it was a specialized rig? In any event, it was doing a slick job in short order.


----------



## Rugkicker

I was pouring sweat my hands were cut up bruised and bleeding and I just lost it right in the middle of one of the hallways. I was 19 at the time and I was working for my dad, he was paying me 75 dollars to work 10 hours from 9pm to 7am. That by far was one of the worst jobs I can remember in 16 years of doing flooring, cheapest paid too!!

Brother..We all have earned our stripes in one way or another...:thumbup1:


----------



## Teetorbilt

Rug, we used to use Tolulene. Poured it on the floor about 1/2 a 5 gal bucket at a time and mopped. I'm still wondering why I'm not dead yet.


----------

